# Our first foster - Meet Henry!



## Wyndward Havanese

We've been volunteers for HRI for years, but this is our first official foster. Henry is 8ish months old, and a doll. He's a very good boy who wants nothing more than to cuddle and give kisses...he's going to make some family very happy! He's great with our pack, good with the toddler, and oh so cute. 8)

Farah
www.wyndwardhavanese.com


----------



## pjewel

Aw what a cutie. Give him an extra hug from me. Do you know his story?


----------



## rdanielle

Aww he's a doll! How could anyone not melt for that precious face?


----------



## Mom2Izzo

He's really cute!


----------



## Miss Paige

Farah:

What a doll Henry is-and Thank You so much for opening your home & your heart to this little one who needed TLC and a warm bed. He will sure win some hearts real soon. 

And enjoy your foster boy while he is with you and welcome to the great world of fostering.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Sheri

Welcome, little guy! It is so nice to see the change in the fosters as they learn confidence and how to feel safe.


----------



## lfung5

Congrats! He's a cutie. What's his history? I'm getting my first foster in a week!


----------



## marltonmommy

He's adorable. I admire all of you that foster, what a wonderful way to help and share your love. Good Luck!!!


----------



## SMARTY

Harry is a super cutie, he will probably have a forever home very soon. Thank you for sharing him with us.


----------



## marjrc

Henry is adorable! I love his coloring. Glad to hear that you're doing this, Farah. What a nice thing to be involved in.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Henry is our first HRI foster, but not our first ever foster. I worked for years with ARPH (national Aussie rescue) and have fostered for the last several years for HuskyHouse.org. So we are no stranger to the joy of bringing a little one (or sometimes not so little!) into our homes, opening our hearts, and helping them pave their way to bright and happy futures! 

His story has a few holes in it, but he was in a pet store that couldn't sell him, so he was transferred to a different pet store. That pet store sold him, and he was returned a few months later, very skinny and matted, and with the report that he has a possible heart murmur. We've got him an appt with our vet to get him checked out, and see if he needs to go to a cardiologist. He also needs to be neutered. 

He's really sweet though, and just loves to play, snuggle, or whatever is on the agenda for the day. 8) 

Farah


----------



## Laurief

Oh Farrah, he is such a cutie pie! What a face on him. I pray that his vet workup come out good - and the heart murmur thing was wrong! 
I hope he got the package I sent to him, and that he is enjoying his blanket and toy from HRI!! Would love to see more pictures!!


----------



## marb42

Farah, he's so sweet looking. That was wonderful of you to take him in. I hope his checkup turns up good and that he doesn't really have any heart issues.
Gina


----------



## Kathie

What a sweet looking boy with beautiful coloring! I hope his health issues aren't serious. He looks like he will make some happy family even happier!


----------



## lfung5

I hope this little guys healthy. hard to believe he would see instantly. He is such a cutie!

MORE PICTURES< MORE PICTURES!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Oh my gosh, Henry is adorable! I sure hope the vet reports are ok....poor lil' fella. How could someone return him just because he had a heart murmur???? :rant:


----------



## michi715

He's so cute...I saw him on the HRI website today and thought I would love to have him!


----------



## SMARTY

We are wishing Henry a great vet report and hope he finds his forever home soon. Keep us posted on this little guy. We dearly love our HRI adoptee, Galen, who won our hearts in a very short time.


----------



## Lunastar

What a doll baby he is. Thank you so much for opening your heart and your home to this little guy.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

If you guys haven't seen the update, Henry needs surgery to repair a congenital defect in his heart. He has a PDA (patent ductus arteriosus). Our cardiologist can fix it with a new procedure through his femoral artery in his groin and put little plugs in the shunt between the pulmonary artery and the aorta. His surgery is scheduled for February 10th. Check out the store, www.havtohavit.com to see more of his story and donate for his surgery.

Here are a few pics. He ADORES the aussies and doesn't understand why he can't run like heck all the time. He's on restricted activity until after his surgery.

He was in a pet store for almost all of his short life, and had no idea what potty training or crate training was (unless you call pooping in his crate every 10 minutes crate trained LOL). He's doing GREAT with it now, though, and once he is neutered (hopefully while they are fixing his heart, they can neuter him too) he will be housebroken quickly.

He is a VERY sweet boy who just wants to be with you. He's going to make someone the nicest little companion.

My 2 year old daughter leashbreaks all our puppies here. It makes them light as a feather on a leash. She leads them all over the house and yard, and they love to stick with her and possibly get some string cheese or cheese doodles. She's very good about sharing.

Enjoy the pics. Keep Henry in your thoughts and prayers for his upcoming surgery!

Farah


----------



## marltonmommy

What wonderful pictures of Henry! The one with your daughter is adorable. Thank you for taking such good care of him. He will be in our prayers!


----------



## Missy

awww Henry. you don't like you have any problem with your heart! what a sweetie. I will be keeping him in my thoughts for his upcoming surgery!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

If you ask him, his ticker is just fine! He just wants to RUN and play all day. 8) Once his heart is fixed, he'll be able to do that safely! The left side of his heart is already enlarged and thickened and Dr. Petri doesn't want to take any chances with him before his surgery.


----------



## Missy

I knew it was just that his heart was too big! I like Dr, Petri's cautiousness.


----------



## Posh's Mom

farah you rock!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

How happy Henry looks, thanks to you for opening your home to him!


----------



## Kathie

Henry looks so sweet and what a cutie, too! I hope his surgery goes well.


----------



## pjewel

That poor baby. What a miserable life he's had till now. I'm saying prayers for a successful surgery and quick recovery so he can know what it's like to have a normal life.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

He's getting a taste of the good life here, thats for sure. Once he recovers from his surgery hopefully he'll be off on a new adventure with his forever family 8)


----------



## SMARTY

OM Gosh your Assie looks so much like our Star we had for 14 years, she was one in a million. a really great dog. Henry looks so happy running and playing. thank you for being a good foster for him.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Tryss is the coolest dog ever. She's an 11 yo Aussie. She was my first show dog and has taught me everything I need to know. I got her right out of college, and she's been with me ever since. She politely tolerates Henry snuggling up to her and stealing kisses. He's trying to be cool by association, I think. She just quietly puts up with it, and waits for him to leave. She's so funny. 

She's my heart dog and the best dog a girl could ever have.


----------



## SMARTY

Not to hijack Henry’s thread but this is our Star being attacked by one of the cats. The cat tormented her and she never once did anything to harm the cat. We really loved Her.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

That picture is priceless!

You could substitute Henry for the cat, and that looks like Henry and Tryss sometimes. Star has that same patient-wait-for-it-to-be-over look on her face. LOL


----------



## murphymoesmamma

Henry is a sweet boy! I hope all goes well for him!


----------



## Jammies

Henry is in my prayers! God can and does perform miracles!


----------



## Laurief

Farah - you are so wonderful to be caring for this wonderful little boy! How lucky he is to have you and your family to care for him!! I continue to pray for a successful heart surgery!! 

NOTE TO ALL FORUM MEMBERS - Please do check out the Havtohavit.com website - DUE TO THE EXTREME COST FOR THIS LITTLE BOY'S SURGERY, HRI IS ASKING FOR EXTRA "HEART DONATIONATIONS" TO HELP PAY FOR HENRY'S SURGERY! Do this as a Valentine's gift for someone - what better way to show your love, than to save a heart!!!!

Farah, I look forward to great news of Henry's surgery!!


----------



## marjrc

I adore all the pictures! What a nice way to put a smile on our faces. Farah, I truly hope all goes well with Henry's surgery. He's had a rough start, but it sounds like he's in the best place he can be to heal and grow. Thank you for what you do!  Please keep us posted!


----------



## solsken

Oh I just donated a little. Poor Henry. You are an angel taking care of this darling dog.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Thanks to everyone who has donated to help Henry so far! He's really a doll, and I can't wait for his surgery and recovery to be over, so he can call a family his own, and win them over with his heart of gold. 8)


----------



## TheVintageVamp

awwww, give Henry an extra hug from me and Murray today. Bless him and you...I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lunastar

Farah, I am praying for Henry. He will be brand new once his surgery is done.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Henry plays in the snow*

Henry got to spend his 10 minutes of activity in the snow this morning! He would have spent a lot more time out there, but I had to bring him in before he exerted himself out too much. Who knows...being in a pet store, this might be his first snow experience! He loved it!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

...and one more.


----------



## Brady's mom

What a cute snow bunny! He sure looks like he was having a great time!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Henry is a doll, you are so good to take care of him. He must love to see your face! I bet it is his first snow experience, he looks like he is loving every minute!


----------



## Missy

awww Henry! you are going to be as good as new in no time (not that you know there is anything wrong.)


----------



## Lunastar

oh Henry is going to be such a happy boy once he has his heart surgery and stay outside and play and run to his hearts content.


----------



## TheVintageVamp

So cute! Don't you love it when they do the canine snow plow thing?


----------



## Pipersmom

Thinking of Henry today and I hope his surgery went well!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Just heard from his surgeons a little while ago. Henry's heart repair went great! He was doing well under the anesthesia, so they neutered him at the same time. The recovery department will call tomorrow and let us know how he's doing and when he can come home. We just got over a foot of snow on Saturday, and we're in about another 10 right now, with many more hours of snow to come. I told them no rush! I gotta dig out!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

Wyndward Havanese said:


> Just heard from his surgeons a little while ago. Henry's heart repair went great! He was doing well under the anesthesia, so they neutered him at the same time. The recovery department will call tomorrow and let us know how he's doing and when he can come home. We just got over a foot of snow on Saturday, and we're in about another 10 right now, with many more hours of snow to come. I told them no rush! I gotta dig out!


How wonderful everything went well and thank you for letting us know. I can't think of a better Valentine's Day gift for Henry!!!:whoo::biggrin1::kiss: I am sure he will be very sleepy for a while, when he wakes up give him a big kiss for all of us!!


----------



## marltonmommy

Thank you so much for the update. We will continue to pray for Henry that he makes a very speedy recovery. Thank you so much for taking such great care of him!


----------



## pjewel

I'm so happy the surgery is over for Henry. Hopefully this was his first snow of many, many to come in his new life. He is so cute. 

I know you got a lot more snow than we did, even though ours was way more than I care to deal with. Happy digging.


----------



## irishnproud2b

Having signed up for rescue lseveral months ago and awaiting our home visit the end of this month, I came to this thread and was happily surprised to see Henry is with a forum member! I had been on the rescue site and donated to his heart surgery before I knew who had him. I'm so happy to hear his surgery went well and I'll keep checking for updates. The pictures are wonderful. Henry is a doll!


----------



## TheVintageVamp

Wonderful news about Henry! So happy to hear he came through the surgery well.


----------



## Laurief

Farah, I have been following Henry's surgery on the HRI site, so I did not see the pictures of him in the snow on Tuesday am - He looks like he had a wonderful time! Thank you so much for caring for him and helping him become healthy so that next winter - he can play all day in snow!


----------



## marb42

I'm so happy that Henry's surgery was successfully, and I hope he heals quickly.


----------



## PepperToast

We here in my home are very taken with Henry and have been praying for him. Do you have any updates, I would love to be able to tell my daughter (7) that he is doing well today.


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

*Henry is HOME!!!*

We trekked into Yonkers, NY last night to pick him up. Luckily its a 24 hour facility, so not a big deal to pick him up at 930 at night. 8) He was SOOO excited to see me! He feels so much better already. It hasn't even been 48 hours since his surgery and his heart feels so much better already. Before you could feel it beating through his chest wall like it was about to pop out into your hand. Its already so much quieter and more normal.

He licked me all the way home. Even when he finally settled down and curled up to sleep, he kept his chin on my hand, and would give me a little kiss every now and then. He was SOOO happy to be home and see all his friends.

We got home about midnight, and he wasn't super excited about sleeping in a crate and being leash walked, but I told him that after his recheck next week, when he gets the 'all clear!' we'll have him a big 'ol RLH party and he can sleep on the bed again and play to his hearts content.

His incision is TINY. Maybe 1/2 inch where they went in to fix his heart. Amazing. The neuter incision is bigger! LOL

Thanks to everyone for keeping Henry in your thoughts and prayers. He sure appreciates it! He's almost as good as new, and now his heart is bursting with gratitude!!

Farah


----------



## irishnproud2b

Oh what wonderful news! Thanks so much for the update. He's been in our thoughts and prayers. Sounds like he is very anxious to get back to his life as an active little Hav and play with his friends. Such a sweet little boy. Rest up, Henry - you can run and play soon enough!


----------



## TnTWalter

Yeah to sweet Henry and mommy!

eace:


----------



## Laurief

I am so happy to hear that Henry is home. He must be feeling so much better to be in your loving arms! Tell him we said to stay calm for a little while, and if he behaves Aunti Laurie -will send him something special to run after when he can!


----------



## Wyndward Havanese

Henry says to tell Auntie Laurie that he always behaves, but he'll be on his very bestest everest behavior now!!


----------



## Laurief

:clap2: What a good boy - I will check with Mommy next week to be sure you are resting that heart so you can RLH!!


----------



## galaxie

Awww, I am so glad Henry is doing well! I am so taken by him, what a sweet, sweet boy!


----------



## LuckyOne

So glad Henry is doing so well. I can just see his little kisses for you on the way home.


----------



## Missy

Such great news! Here's to a rapid recovery Henry! thank you Farah for taking care of him. Don't let Cassidy rile him up now!


----------



## marjrc

Great news, Farah!! :whoo: It's amazing what they can do to help dogs and some of their serious conditions. I'm so relieved to hear that Henry will be good as new. Is he going at his stitches? I hope all continues to go well and that he can find just a little bit more patience before he's allowed to RLH with the rest of your gang.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor

I may have said it before but what a Valentine's gift for Henry! I can only imagine how you must have felt Farah, getting those Henry kisses! Hugs to you and Henry!:thumb:


----------



## pjewel

Aw, I just caught up with this thread. I can imagine the joy he felt when he saw you. Nothing beats that very special bond between these loving souls and their saviors. I'm sitting here applauding . . . for Henry and for you. I imagine you'll miss him a lot when he goes to his furever home.


----------



## PepperToast

So, WHO GETS HENRY??!?!?!?!? Has someone already applied for him?


----------



## Brady's mom

It's Valentine's Day and I was thinking of little Henry. So glad to hear that he did so well through the surgery. I am sure he is so happy to be back with you!!


----------



## LuckyOne

I want to know....Did someone adopt Henry?


----------



## Lunastar

Yes Henry went to his forever home.


----------

